
All-in-one iPad Mount and Stand - tudorizer
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/649000063/boomerang-first-ever-all-in-one-ipad-mount-and-sta?ref=category
======
Animus7
The product itself looks cool, but things like this keep catching my eye:

> HI ! Looking to purchase MULTIPLE REWARDS IN ONE GO ? YES YOU CAN !

> FREE shipping in the US and EU. Add 10$ for all other countries.

> EARLY BIRD SPECIAL !!!

Except, Kickstarter isn't a store, right?

If they allow stuff like this, it is. It's an interesting new kind of pre-
order store. And it should be regulated like one.

~~~
jug6ernaut
Yup that stuck out to me also. Also note they are looking for $40k, which in
the the scheme of things is nothing, i would imagine that video alone would
cost a couple thousand dollars to produce(i could be 100% on this tho).

Does not seem like a valid "KickStarter" to me at all.

~~~
drcongo
The founder is a VFX artist, I'd imagine this video was a piece of cake for
him.

~~~
jug6ernaut
Very possible, as i said i could be 1000% wrong lol. But it was just an
example, the $40k they are looking for is a drop in the buck in terms of
production costs. Simply pointing out that they money they are seek would have
very little impact on the actual development/production of the product.

------
dazzawazza
You need $40,000 to create a mass production line? Nope, you need kick starter
to advertise your wonderful product and hopefully start a word of mouth
marketing campaign so you can compete against the bigger players in the market
and still seem cool.

It's a great product, good luck guys.

~~~
DigitalJack
To be fair they said they needed the money to "finish tooling and create a
mass production line." Which is different than starting from scratch.

I'm sure you are right about the advertising/marketing angle of kickstarter,
but it doesn't preclude what they suggest it's for as well.

------
yock
It's called "Kickstarter" but anymore it seems you need to have a really slick
pitch with mock-ups/prototypes and professional graphics to get any attention
(and thus, backing). All that is really expensive. It seems antithetical to
the apparent goal of removing barriers of entry into making "things".

~~~
jgu2160
This. I wanted to get money to design and develop this idea more, but it's
still in the earliest stages, which they didn't approve:
<http://imgur.com/a/NTrx7>

------
fasteddie31003
Looks good, but I like the coat hanger stand better.
[http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-20005985-285/turn-a-
coat...](http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-20005985-285/turn-a-coat-hanger-
into-an-ipad-stand/) It does look a little derpy but it works elegantly. You
can change the angle just by bending it a little more. Seriously, if you could
use a material that did the bending rather than a latch, I'm sure it would be
cheaper and more reliable.

------
bluetidepro
> _Boomerang is fully compatible with all versions of iPad (except iPad1 &iPad
> Mini)._

Just wanted to point this out for anyone interested, since it is pretty buried
in the description.

~~~
dagw
So compatible with all versions except half of them. That's a pretty odd use
of the word 'all'.

~~~
WesleyJohnson
To be fair, there is iPad 2, the New iPad and the 4th generation iPad. They're
on the plus side of half, but your point still stands.

------
eddieroger
The windshield and air vent implementations scare me. How is having an
interactive, 10" screen in your field of vision whilst driving a good idea?

~~~
CamperBob2
I'd say it's safer than having a 3" screen that you have to squint at, as
millions of drivers with smartphone mounts use today.

------
rplnt
$65 for a mount is bit high. Considering it's just a piece of plstic/metal. It
seems to me like a lot of Kickstarter products seek to pay out all of the
manufacturing investments with the first batch. As if they don't believe that
the product can sell afterwards.

------
PhrosTT
The dramatic music and delivery of these guys' lines would make you think they
just cured cancer or revolutionized the world.

I don't think you get to be this over the top for an $85 tablet accessory.

~~~
shane_mcd
I dont think its over the top at all. The creator does video and animation,
and he is obviously good at it.

~~~
uroscadez
Hi, I just read your comment. Thank you for saying this...we have really put
in a lot of hard work in the video. Since I was a professional in the field,
many of my close friends are indeed professionals in the video/movie industry
and I was absolutely blown away that they were willing to put in long hours
and even provide the equipement without receiving any payment at all. I first
thought we would do something simple, but since we're all a bit of
perfectionists, we couldn't help ourselves but to push quite a bit further.
Thanks again, , Uros (FOUNDER)

~~~
PhrosTT
It was a little disconcerting to think you invested some huge budget into the
pitch vdeo. Glad to hear otherwise.

Sorry for being a hater.

------
huhtenberg
Elegant _and_ ergonomic - <http://i50.tinypic.com/2qicw79.jpg>

Sorry, can't help :) It looks quite useful, especially the car headrest mount.

~~~
meta
I wouldn't use the headrest personally. In an accident the magnets will detach
and the ipad will become incredibly dangerous to the passengers in the car.

~~~
Retric
The easy way to look at loose things in your car is would this hurt if it hit
me from a 10 story building. However, as this is behind the seat it's probably
going to mostly have forward momentum in a crash which means it's far less
likely to detach and be tossed around that violently in a crash.

I suspect on average it's about as bad as holding it in your hands.

------
sksksk
That may be one of the slickest presentations I've seen on Kickstarter

~~~
jgnatch
Totally!... it will surely reach it kickstarter goal

------
ripperdoc
This looks very nice! I completely agree with the frustration that so few
stands/mounts are considered for multipurpose use, which is strange as I feel
iPad is really designed for it (TV remote on a stand, photo frame on the wall,
charging on the desk, in the kitchen, etc). This looks like a close to perfect
way of solving it.

Only thing lacking is charging, but that is a minefield for sure with new
cable connector.

------
hnriot
After the bait & switch and excuses for production delays with Brydge I'm very
suspicious of kickstarter's with high production value videos.

------
jd
In the video they show the mount resting on a leg and on a cushion. If that
works as advertised that'd be a killer feature. iPad stands have to take into
account that people don't typically use an iPad at a desk, so the typical
rectangular stands won't do the trick. This looks very promising, and much
more comfortable than the alternatives.

------
jgnatch
Does anyone know? how much it will weigh? I looked on the description but
found nothing. It seems it adds weight but it is great anyway!

~~~
klez
> It seems it adds weight

Well, welcome to the spectacular world of physics -_-

Anyway, they say it's made of thin plastic, so, judging from the pictures, the
bare kickstand could weight less than 100 g.

EDIT: grammar

~~~
uroscadez
it weighs exactly 125g...you were pretty close :) regards, Uros (FOUNDER)

------
kanwisher
Finally a product that is going to open source itself it wins on kickstarter.
Thats what usually stops me from contributing

------
Angostura
I can't quite see how it fixes onto the iPad itself. Anyone figured it out?

~~~
jcfrei
magnets probably.

------
swastik
This looks extremely good. The video is also very well done; props on that!

------
roadnottaken
It looks like it cost $40k just to make that video...

~~~
uroscadez
:) you are very right ! It probably would cost about $40k if many of my close
friends (who are professionals in the video/movie industry) would actually
charge their fees & equipment...they simply decided to help and didn't want to
stop until it was polished...what can I say, they are good friends and we're
all a bit of perfectionists. The "actors" are actually friends and 2 of them
work on XVDIA project full time. The entire video therefore cost about $3k
...but I owe a looooot of favors :) regards to all, Uros ( FOUNDER - XVIDA )

